# Hello Everyone!!!



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi! My name is Jessica  Im new here, just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Jessica. Welcome to Cichlid Forum!!


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you! Very nice to meet ya!!


----------



## Maddoa (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey welcome here i hope you have a good time here


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome. Im a noob and don't really have much to offer. But so far I have gotten some good answers to my questions here and everyone seems pretty friendly.


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to a fellow New Yorker, fish keeper and musician


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

What kind of cichlids do you have?


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

afoctober2 said:


> What kind of cichlids do you have?


Oh Goodness! Many! Here is a list of whats in there... might blow your minds a little because I broke all the rules lol!!

3 Ruby Red Peacocks 
2 Yellow Labs 
1 Afra 
2 Kenyi 
1 Dimidiochromis Compressiceps 
1 Psuedotropheous Elongatus Ornatus 
1 Cobalt Blue Zebra 
1 Intermedius Lethrinops 
1 Yellow Fin Borleyi 
2 Pundimilia Nyererei 
1 Snow White Socolofi 
1 Elongatus Chewere 
1 Red Zebra 
1 Hybrid 
1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco 
1 Syndontis Multipunctatus


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah an african keeper, that's where we differ


----------



## IheartNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Ah an african keeper, that's where we differ


 You must keep South Americans? Believe it or not I started with an Oscar, had to rehome him because his tank mates were Mbuna. Very cool fish he was it was sad to see him go! I had a very rocky start into fish keeping :/ Too small of tank, wrong mix of fish, didnt know about cycling... I pulled it together tho  I have a really awesome friend who helped me out bigtime!


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

very similar to how I started followed stupid advice from petsmart worker I ended up with all kinds of fish that never belonged in a 29 gallon tank. Now I actually have similar fish to yours mix of mbuna and peacocks breaking rules also i guess.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

IheartNY said:


> Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> 
> 
> > Ah an african keeper, that's where we differ
> ...


Yeah I started out with a blood parrot in a 15 gallon, I've moved up since but I keep mostly smaller central americans and then the oscar which is south american. Glad to see you're getting the hang of things though


----------

